# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  FryingMan is a new DILD co-teacher

## gab

Hi everybody,

FryingMan is now going to be helping Fogelbise with answering all your DILDing questions in your workbooks.

Happy dreams!

----------


## fogelbise

Yay!! Glad to have you on board FryingMan!!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Thank you gab, and fogelbise!   I look forward to working with you both to nurture along the next generation(s) of lucid dreamers!

----------


## Bharmo

Hey, congrats Fryingman!!
 ::goodjob::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Congrats, FryingMan! You will be a great teacher!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations, FryingMan, you are going to be make a fantastic DILD teacher!  Those students will be learning from the best in the biz on dream recall!   ::goodjob2::   You and fogelbise will make a great team.

----------


## ThreeCat

Congrats, FryingMan!  I agree with what all others have said: you will be a great teacher.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats FM! Great to have you onboard the DVA!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

YAY a new teacher!!! Congrats FryingMan

 :Awesome Dance: 

.

----------


## HeWhoShapes

Congrats fryingman! glad to have you here!

----------

